# [解决]有人遇到 chromium 37 + fcitx 输入汉字经常漏字母么？

## jiangtao

就是输入的时候，不管是地址栏还是网页里的 baidu 搜索栏（当然也包括其他网站的文本框）。在输入文字的时候（我用 google 拼音输入法模块），经常发生输入按键的英文字母，fcitx 没有在他的输入框里面出现那些字母，而是直接漏到了 chromium 上，直接就到了文本框里面了。

弄得输入汉字，经常因为丢字母而需要删了重新打拼音。

好象是那个新的 aura 的问题？之前不支持输入法的问题解决了，但漏字母的问题一直没发现还是没人注意到？

不光是 37 ，好像现在 36 和 38 都是这样。

弄得我现在改用 firefox 了……

这个问题我搜了半天没结果。大家有谁遇到过吗？Last edited by jiangtao on Thu Jan 29, 2015 3:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## druggo

升级太快，已经直接用二进制的google-chrome-beta了。。你试试？

----------

## jiangtao

用二进制版的一样漏字母。

----------

## qiumaoyuan

https://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=2710

情况差不多吧

----------

## jiangtao

 *qiumaoyuan wrote:*   

> https://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=2710
> 
> 情况差不多吧

 

和他说的那个直接变成英文一样。

但我没有遇到前后颠倒的问题。

看上去 chromium 和 fcitx 都解决了。我去更新一下试试。

----------

## jiangtao

google-chrome-beta-40.0.2214.69_p1:0

citx-4.2.8.5:0

还是有这个问题。

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jiangtao

 :Shocked: 

刚才用了一下 opera 。结果也是这个问题！！！

这是怎么回事？

是 fcitx 的问题，还是 webkit 的问题？

opera-26.0.1656.60:0

----------

## jiangtao

呃，原来是需要改环境变量，没注意看那个 bug 信息。

不过改完以后， chromium 直接没办法切换出中文输入法了。

但是 firefox 里面还可以切换，opera 也正常了。

----------

## jiangtao

问题解决，删除 google-chrome-beta 的配置文件就好了

在 ~/.config 里面，google-chrome ，goocle-chrome-beta ，还一个 chromium 。三个对应不同版本。

----------

